

Escape From The Web - web-based terminal emulator (TornadoApp) - tzury
https://launchpad.net/eftw

======
lsc
cool! but... I'd like someone with more knowledge than I have to comment about
the security aspects of this. It seems to me like this would open me to the
general dangers and insecurities of the web browser, and to be completely
honest, my knowledge of security in that area consists of "don't have other
tabs/windows open when you do something important" and when writing CGIs, only
accept data in the format you accept.

So, for example, how could this be hardened against something like this?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=812482>

